# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  ¡¡¡MUY IMPORTANTE!!! VI Encuentro Nacional Magos Infantiles

## Linaje

Compañeros!!! Desde hoy 11 de octubre solo queda un mes para el* Encuentro*

Sí tienes pensado venir y aún no has hecho la inscripción nos haces un gran favor haciendola ya,con esto nos adelantas muchísimo trabajo : previsiones para los hoteles,comidas,camisetas,mochilas ,entradas para las galas ,acreditaciones etc... etc...

Por razones de espacio y autofinanciación se limitan las plazas para inscritos a 100.

Último día para inscripciones miercoles 2 de Noviembre.Solo serán validas las inscripciones hechas através de la web www.encuentronacionaldemagosinfantiles.com después de esta fecha nadie podrá inscribirse.

A los inscritos,deciros que muchas gracias por venir y que tenemos muchísimas ganas de veros y de estar a la altura que os mereceis,recordad que el Encuentro ¡lo hacemos todos!

A los tardios, lo dicho,no lo dejeís mucho y os lleveis una ingrata sorpresa.

Y a los indecisos deciros que os animeís ,que esto es distinto a todo.
¿Que cuantas plazas quedan?,muy poquitas.


¡Os esperamos!


PD:Sí eres alguno de estos

Luis Miguel Aguacil
Juan Manuel Marin Me
Juan Manuel Que
Iban Saez Gonza


Es lo que pone en el extracto del banco ,habeís pagado la inscripción pero no tenemos la ficha con vuestros datos,talla de camiseta,carne o pescado entradas etc etc.. mandar la ficha por la web

----------

